
The Only Way is the Wrong Way - dpapathanasiou
http://waiterrant.net/?p=450
======
mxh
Am I the only one who parsed that URL as "wait errant"?

~~~
veritas
I can't believe you just said "parsed" instead of "read"

~~~
jkush
Haha. Veritas you can't tell me you've never read something on paper and tried
to do a CTRL-F (or equivalent OS Find command) to search for what you were
looking for?

~~~
philh
No, but I've tried pressing spacebar to turn the page.

------
Mistone
I really liked this, so much so I wrote up a post on the topic , check it out
if your interested: <http://www.promoterforce.com/blog/2007/05/16/comparing-
yourself-is-failure-your-path-is-your-path/>

now back to creating something people want

------
dpapathanasiou
Great quote:

 _"If everyone tried following their bliss everyone would be trying to get to
the same place at the same time. It'd be a fucking traffic jam. But since no
one likes going into the negative there's more room for opportunity - less
competition, less traffic."_

------
akkartik
I am currently reading "The fates of nations". The resonance with this story
is very strong. Perhaps that's just a testament to how good a book it is.

------
BrandonM
I loved the article, but I also came across a gem of a quote in the comments (
<http://waiterrant.net/?p=450#comment-323693> ):

 _Security to me seems like another name for a slow death, where every
opportunity for greatness is ignored for fear's sake._

------
whacked_new
Respect for the courage conveyed in the article.

------
ereldon
this post reads like a parable, not a transcript of an actual conversation.
it's cleverly crafted to appeal to anyone who 1) is not extremely wealthy and
2) has the ability to procreate.

it makes us feel better about who we already are. so maybe not parable, but
movie script

~~~
Alex3917
Just because it's well written doesn't mean it's made up. All of the posts on
waiterrant read the same way.

